# I'm selling my horse and i'm sad



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Im sorry im pretty much going through the same thing. I decided it was best to sell my paint filly since i cant turn her into the horse she could be so im selling her. The moment i put the ad on the internet i felt like something had punched me in my stomach. I totally understand what you are going through.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Where you are at now is, I believe, the worst time. You feel awful, but once you have actually sold the horse and they have gone to their new owner, it all seems so much better (if you have picked the home you prefer for them).

Remember, the person getting the horse is as excited as you were when you got it, and despite what we like to believe, and as you say, often the next person looks after our horse better (at least as well) as we do.

It'll be fine, you will feel much better once the deal is done and later down the track if you decide to move horses up the priority list again, you will find the perfect horse for you then. You can't always fit horses in on your life journey (I dropped out of horses for 15 years and then went back into them).

What is best for your little horse, that is what counts.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

You made the best decision for both yourself and your horse. Be happy for her. She's going to have someone that has the time to spend with her. Many wonderful and exciting years are ahead for both of you!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

That's really tuff to do but it's the best for you and your horse too. And you know she'll be taken care of properly.


----------

